# More afraid of my respirator than my paint



## Dorado

I checked the MSDS of my Bulls Eye 123 primer and it doesn't seem especially unsafe but it smells kind of strong and I also have a "professional use only" caulk that worries me so I ordered a 3M 6200 half facepiece respirator and a 3M organic vapor cartridge that works with 6000 series facepieces (it should be more clear that the 6200 is a 6000 series facepiece, but I'm almost positive it is). The organic vapor cartridge box says "use with 3M P95 particulate prefilters...for solvents." So now I'm wondering if I was wrong to think that I don't need a prefilter if I'm not spraying. Then I read "for workplace/occupational applications only." I wonder what the reasoning behind that warning is. Does it seal so well that when the filter goes bad you'll suffocate, while a consumer paint spray respirator will allow some chemical through but never deprive you of air? Is it because the instructions are extra technical and hard to follow?

I'm going to contact 3M to ask if a prefilter is needed for the organic vapor cartridge when used with brush-on solvents. I also wonder if I'm the only one who would wear a respirator with an organic vapor cartridge when using a typical primer


----------



## chrisn

Dorado said:


> I checked the MSDS of my Bulls Eye 123 primer and it doesn't seem especially unsafe but it smells kind of strong and I also have a "professional use only" caulk that worries me so I ordered a 3M 6200 half facepiece respirator and a 3M organic vapor cartridge that works with 6000 series facepieces (it should be more clear that the 6200 is a 6000 series facepiece, but I'm almost positive it is). The organic vapor cartridge box says "use with 3M P95 particulate prefilters...for solvents." So now I'm wondering if I was wrong to think that I don't need a prefilter if I'm not spraying. Then I read "for workplace/occupational applications only." I wonder what the reasoning behind that warning is. Does it seal so well that when the filter goes bad you'll suffocate, while a consumer paint spray respirator will allow some chemical through but never deprive you of air? Is it because the instructions are extra technical and hard to follow?
> 
> I'm going to contact 3M to ask if a prefilter is needed for the organic vapor cartridge when used with brush-on solvents. I also wonder if I'm the only one who would wear a respirator with an organic vapor cartridge when using a typical primer[/QUOTE]:yes:
> 
> 
> probably, there really is no need unless you are highly susceptible to the fumes of the 123, the caulk should be of no worry what so ever


----------



## Bondo

Dorado said:


> I checked the MSDS of my Bulls Eye 123 primer and it doesn't seem especially unsafe but it smells kind of strong and I also have a "professional use only" caulk that worries me so I ordered a 3M 6200 half facepiece respirator and a 3M organic vapor cartridge that works with 6000 series facepieces (it should be more clear that the 6200 is a 6000 series facepiece, but I'm almost positive it is). The organic vapor cartridge box says "use with 3M P95 particulate prefilters...for solvents." So now I'm wondering if I was wrong to think that I don't need a prefilter if I'm not spraying. *Then I read "for workplace/occupational applications only." I wonder what the reasoning behind that warning is. Does it seal so well that when the filter goes bad you'll suffocate, while a consumer paint spray respirator will allow some chemical through but never deprive you of air?* Is it because the instructions are extra technical and hard to follow?
> 
> I'm going to contact 3M to ask if a prefilter is needed for the organic vapor cartridge when used with brush-on solvents. I also wonder if I'm the only one who would wear a respirator with an organic vapor cartridge when using a typical primer


Ayuh,.... Yer Waaaaaaaaaaay over thinkin' this....:no: :huh:


----------



## Dorado

It's not regular caulk, but the good news is it's past the expiration date so I'm throwing it out.


----------



## chrisn

I am not aware of ANY caulk that would begin to warrant any warning for a mask.


----------



## Dorado

Sikaflex 252, with polyisocyanate prepolymer, for industrial use only. I shouldn't have even bought it. It was for reattaching hood bracing to a car hood.


----------



## RWolff

> Then I read "for workplace/occupational applications only."


A clever way to avoid possible lawsuits for product damages or injuries, they can simply say that you used the product completely against the labelling where it says "industrial use ONLY" and you used it as a homeowner in your house and were injured. Then they can lay the blame on the store that SOLD it to you by claiming the store never should have sold it to you and also violated the label's warning.

See how nicely that works out?
It's all about the money trail, just track back the money trail and it becomes clear every time.


----------



## bobelectric

Only use NIOSH approved respirators.


----------



## Maintenance 6

NIOSH approved is a third of the battle. Using the proper cartridges and pre-filters is another third. Getting the proper size, so that it all seals against your face is the final third. Actually weariing it falls in there some place too.


----------

